# Why Is My Ping So High?



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

I have a ping of 1000 up  when playing supcom with a friend, when we first played my ping was 200, i have broadband and it used to work fine, so why is it so high now?


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

are you on a wireless or wired connection? 

what does speedtest.net say?


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> are you on a wireless or wired connection?
> 
> what does speedtest.net say?


I'm on a wired connection.


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> are you on a wireless or wired connection?
> 
> what does speedtest.net say?


it says 785 is my ping.


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> are you on a wireless or wired connection?
> 
> what does speedtest.net say?



http://www.speedtest.net/result/266385546.png
theres the page.


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

now its lower


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

hmm now thats a problem, your upload is way too low, and ping is way too high.. 

are you on a router?


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/266386111.png theres the newist one


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> hmm now thats a problem, your upload is way too low, and ping is way too high..
> 
> are you on a router?



Yes, im on a router.


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

have you tried a direct connection to your modem?, also, does this problem appear on other computers attached to the router? what kind of networking device are you using to connect to the internet? onboard lan?


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

Ok new ?, whats is wrong with my internet? http://www.speedtest.net/result/266386722.png Newist one


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

is that without the router?


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

no, all same


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

hmm now thats interesting... do other computers in your network feature similiar results?


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> hmm now thats interesting... do other computers in your network feature similiar results?


yes
http://www.speedtest.net/result/266387875.png Newist


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

it may be an unstable connection.. do you have a scientific atlanta cable box on the coaxial cable too?


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

i use roadrunner
http://www.speedtest.net/result/266388697.png newist


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> it may be an unstable connection.. do you have a scientific atlanta cable box on the coaxial cable too?



??


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

do you have a cable box hooked up to the same type of white cable that goes into your modem?


----------



## Cooldog (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> do you have a cable box hooked up to the same type of white cable that goes into your modem?



White card?


----------



## paybackdaman (May 2, 2008)

Could be what your paying for. Roadrunner has like 3 different levels of Internet connectivity. Have you tried any other server with speedtest. That could account for your high ping and slow upload speeds. My default is Orlando and I get slower results there then when I use Tampa. Also, it could be your router. What kind of router are you using? It may need a firmware upgrade, or may need to be reset.

What Pancho is trying to say is what type of modem do you have? it should say on the front of it. Roadrunner is usually paired with a Scientific Atlantica branded modem.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 2, 2008)

Seems like a there was a huge amount of upload on the network and caused major strain.  Best explanation I can give.


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

you can usually check signal strength from your cable box and that would explain some of the fluctuating speeds you're getting. most of the time its scientific atlanta.. so.. do you have a scientific atlanta cable box? and im talking about cable box as in television.


----------



## Braveheart (May 2, 2008)

i can fix this. start the game your having trouble with, move your mouse over to taskbar, right click, task manager, click on processes, find the game your running (should be something like "hl2.exe") right click on it, priority's  click on low, click yes on the error message that comes up, restart game, join server, enjoy.


----------



## paybackdaman (May 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> you can usually check signal strength from your cable box and that would explain some of the fluctuating speeds you're getting. most of the time its scientific atlanta.. so.. do you have a scientific atlanta cable box? and im talking about cable box as in television.



Oh, you meant cable box. =/. My cable provider (Brighthouse) used to have Scientific Atlanta, but they are using Samsung boxes (trying to switch over as of late as their new Scientific Atlanta HDC boxes suck ass). Anyways, my modem is also Scientific Atlanta, so I assumed that is what you are talking about.


----------



## panchoman (May 2, 2008)

most isps's still use motorola as their cable modem


----------



## paybackdaman (May 2, 2008)

I'm thinking his speed is normal. I am paying for Road Runner Turbo and I am supposed to get 15 MBPS (pft...yeah right). And I bet he is running Light which only gets 768 KBPS, and coming from that to Turbo is like night and day. I remember waiting a while for iTunes to download. But yeah, my advice to you is to sort servers by ping and pick the lowest one. And if he is trying to play at 5:00pm since he is on the cheapest connection, Internet traffic is gonna be a beast of a problem.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 2, 2008)

I cant get cable so i cannot comment but have you got the right ports configured for the game if you havent this can effect ping times and latency also.It will also limit the amount of servers you can recieve and connect to.


----------



## twicksisted (May 2, 2008)

Do you have any firewalls (software or hardware)?
Also, do you run any torrent programs while you are trying to game (bittorrent etc...).
Torrent programs will slow your network down to a crawl, so make sure you have em all off.

You could try rebooting the router and reconnecting.... leaving it off for about 30-60 seconds to reset then turning it on again. After this try a speedtest again.... or from command prompt try pinging the server... see if theres any speed differences.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

With pings that high, and if you have a direct connection (wired, no router) it's your ISP's problem.  Contact them.


----------



## Braveheart (May 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> With pings that high, and if you have a direct connection (wired, no router) it's your ISP's problem.  Contact them.



yes, there could be something wrong with the line going to your house, or something along those lines.


----------



## Cooldog (May 3, 2008)

we just got all of them fixed within a year, so there all good.


----------



## Cooldog (May 3, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Do you have any firewalls (software or hardware)?
> Also, do you run any torrent programs while you are trying to game (bittorrent etc...).
> Torrent programs will slow your network down to a crawl, so make sure you have em all off.
> 
> You could try rebooting the router and reconnecting.... leaving it off for about 30-60 seconds to reset then turning it on again. After this try a speedtest again.... or from command prompt try pinging the server... see if theres any speed differences.


No torrents or etc, i turn EVERYTHING thats not needed off.


----------



## Cooldog (Jun 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> onboard lan?


yes, its hooked up to my motherboard. http://www.speedtest.net/result/279596121.png Updated


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 11, 2008)

My ping was fine for awhile there but a few days ago my ping stared to get bad around 5 am to 2-5 pm, and one time it went out at that time, but now its bad at 12 am.why would it start back up now. , my Road Runner speed is the lowest but it should be fine because it was before.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/307559834.png , Newist


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 11, 2008)

Wt, now look how low it is. http://www.speedtest.net/result/307561385.png


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 11, 2008)

if its related to time of day it could be the temp/humidity messing with it, or more likely its overbooking


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Boot off some bootable disk (winpe, linux live disk) and run the same tests. If it's fine then your machine is probably loaded with spyware and the likes.


----------



## ktr (Aug 11, 2008)

do a "tracert" in cmd to the ip of the server you join. From there you can see where the fault lies.


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 11, 2008)

ktr said:


> do a "tracert" in cmd to the ip of the server you join. From there you can see where the fault lies.


Its not the only the game, its also browsers.


----------



## ktr (Aug 11, 2008)

Cooldog said:


> Its not the only the game, its also browsers.



still do a tracert, you will find if its your side (meaning that your ping are high), or the isp side.


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 11, 2008)

I play Supreme Commander, it has that rooms that people make which doesn't show there ip.


----------



## caleb (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe turn off all the leeching and verify that you are clear of viruses.
Also make sure nobody else in your lan is leeching and I mean both the clients you are aware of and also those who might hookup to your network with wifi for example.

Your ping/upload results clearly indicate a traffic eater application....


As somebody told you before DO A TRACERT!!!!

By doing tracert multiple times on diffrent times for example 6-7AM,4-5PM,8-10PM and 3-4AM you will be able to compare results and if there is a ISP problem you will see the laggy gateway with high ping starting. Usually the problem goes to the gateway before the one with high ping result.


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 11, 2008)

caleb said:


> Maybe turn off all the leeching and verify that you are clear of viruses.
> Also make sure nobody else in your lan is leeching and I mean both the clients you are aware of and also those who might hookup to your network with wifi for example.


    No one is leeching, im always checking for viruses and we have a password to connect to wifi, and programs to tell us when some is connected that's not supposed to be.



caleb said:


> As somebody told you before DO A TRACERT!!!!
> 
> By doing tracert multiple times on diffrent times for example 6-7AM,4-5PM,8-10PM and 3-4AM you will be able to compare results and if there is a ISP problem you will see the laggy gateway with high ping starting. Usually the problem goes to the gateway before the one with high ping result.


How do you do a Tracert?


----------



## ktr (Aug 11, 2008)

to do a tracert:

open command prompt...type tracert then the ip/website you want to trace to, for example "tracert 74.86.91.2" or "tracert www.techpowerup.com"


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 11, 2008)

This is what i got when i did "tracert www.techpowerup.com"




Microsoft Windows XP 
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Croom1>tracert www.techpowerup.com

Tracing route to www.techpowerup.com [74.86.91.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  192.168.2.1
  2   841 ms   737 ms   712 ms  cpe-76-175-224-1.socal.res.rr.com [76.175.224.1]

  3   657 ms   691 ms   628 ms  76.167.9.253
  4   641 ms   258 ms   460 ms  tge4-0-0.lsanca4-rtr1.socal.rr.com [76.167.2.76]

  5   582 ms   527 ms   484 ms  xe-8-3-0.edge5.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.59.48.1
7]
  6    37 ms   165 ms   179 ms  vlan89.csw3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.68.20.190]

  7   289 ms   216 ms   145 ms  ae-82-82.ebr2.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.69.137.2
5]
  8    54 ms    68 ms    57 ms  ae-3.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.132.78]
  9   209 ms   251 ms   146 ms  ae-63-63.csw1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.136.154]

 10   268 ms   321 ms   365 ms  ae-1-69.edge3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.68.19.8]
 11   623 ms   798 ms   842 ms  te2-1.cer01.dal01.dallas-datacenter.com [4.71.19
8.18]
 12   845 ms   227 ms    63 ms  po1.dar01.dal01.dallas-datacenter.com [66.228.11
8.201]
 13    76 ms    57 ms    56 ms  po1.fcr02.dal01.dallas-datacenter.com [66.228.11
8.178]
 14   424 ms   435 ms   546 ms  www1.techpowerup.com [74.86.91.2]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Croom1>


----------



## ktr (Aug 11, 2008)

It's your ISP. You have a +500ms ping connecting from Socal to Dallas (i get 55ms). Seems like you ISP has a crippled back bone. You should call them to see whats up.


----------



## caleb (Aug 11, 2008)

Actually no



> 1 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms 192.168.2.1
> 2 841 ms 737 ms 712 ms cpe-76-175-224-1.socal.res.rr.com [76.175.224.1]



The lag is at the very start and this is NOT ISP related.
This is clearly something lagging you from your LAN.


Dont be so sure about nothing leeching your LAN.
Im not a noob on these matters and I busted myself a few times with something really silly causing trouble while I was SURE everything was ok.

Verify step by step to be 100% sure youre not fooled by some little bastard.

I understand you are on DSL and your router has an integrated modem in it.

(keep looking how WAN LED behaves)
1. set wifi = OFF.
2. unplug everything from lan.
3. get a PC/laptop from another working network and try it over your lan.
4. run tracert from that pc/laptop again.
3alt. If you dont have anybody that would come and try your lan another way is to reinstall windows on one of your computers without network plugged in and try tracert from that PC.


I can bet my ass off if u do these steps and have a 'clean' PC the lag will be gone.

EDIT: Why do I know its not ISP ? If the lag is persent on the first gateway it is almost impossible that this gateway lags.
Usually the first gateway has not very much to do compared to later larger gateways and has a lot of free resources as it only manages 'local' clients around the place where you live


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 11, 2008)

did you check the cable and rg


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 12, 2008)

caleb said:


> I understand you are on DSL and your router has an integrated modem in it.



I dont have DSL, i have cable with broadband, i have modem and a router.


----------



## caleb (Aug 13, 2008)

Still the things I wrote should be done to trace the problem.


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 13, 2008)

Well now my internet is going out around 12:00 AM, so its most likely it my isp, right?


----------



## laszlo (Aug 13, 2008)

i assume if you're behind a router you have more pc's connected at the same time?

if yes leave only your and check a speed;is normal to have a fluctuating ping and speed if other pc's behind the same router use bandwidth and you don't know about it.

it was asked in post no.14 if other computers from your local network (connected to router) has the same behaviour but you didn't answer .

i made my home network also with a router and when i'm using 80% of my bandwidth the other 2 connected has a high ping and low speeds.

you can use software to manage the router bandwidth like:http://www.desksoft.com/BWMeter.htm

also if your router has QoS options you can shape bandwidth but i don't know exactly how because i don't need it...


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 13, 2008)

Road Runner (Cablevision/Comcast) loves to overload junction boxes, they are only supposed to have 15-20 houses per junction, but sometimes they load it up with around 50 or so, just call and complain and they should be able to hook you to a less used junction...

I know this as a fact since my co-worker worked for their tech-support for 5 years and saw this issue all the time. Also when you call hook directly into the modem since they will try to pass the blame on any aftermarket router/switch.

I'm sure around 5PM you will notice the internet starts to drag ass. That's because all your neighbors have just gotten home from work and they're browsing the net.

Ive noticed in my area that since cable has been advertising like crazy the inter speeds have dropped dramatically hence why i switched to FiOS.


----------



## Cooldog (Aug 13, 2008)

panchoman said:


> hmm now thats interesting... do other computers in your network feature similiar results?



Yes, all the other comps do.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 14, 2008)

Cooldog said:


> Yes, all the other comps do.




As in post 21 this is what you're paying for;change the subscription to a higher one.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 14, 2008)

i would chalk this up to faulty modem/router on your end.  Honestly the way his multiple speedtest's behave doesn't say much for his hardware, i would use driver cleaner and ccleaner clean off all the junk, run a virus scan/spyware scan and reinstall all drivers, make sure all windows updates are installed and start with router and 2 computers, ping each one and see how it looks then hook up the modem, ping the modem and see how that goes, then ping something like nvidia where they have an insane amount of bandwidth and see where the fault lies.  I've had this problem and it turned out to be a short in a cable that had no television hooked up to it and yes i had just had my cables redone.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 14, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i would chalk this up to faulty modem/router on your end.  Honestly the way his multiple speedtest's behave doesn't say much for his hardware, i would use driver cleaner and ccleaner clean off all the junk, run a virus scan/spyware scan and reinstall all drivers, make sure all windows updates are installed and start with router and 2 computers, ping each one and see how it looks then hook up the modem, ping the modem and see how that goes, then ping something like nvidia where they have an insane amount of bandwidth and see where the fault lies.  I've had this problem and it turned out to be a short in a cable that had no television hooked up to it and yes i had just had my cables redone.



i compared the posted results and seems he have a 512 kb upload subscription now this is not enough to play when all the local network computers use from it.

cooldog shut down all other pc's from network and make some tests alone;i;m sure it will work


----------



## Cooldog (Sep 1, 2008)

OK, i ran the spyware checks and virus and everything, and i will check if its better tomorrow, but i have another question, could the internet slow down games, not ping wise. or would be my comp be slowing down the game. cuz diff people have been saying both.


----------



## Cooldog (Sep 1, 2008)

laszlo said:


> As in post 21 this is what you're paying for;change the subscription to a higher one.


I have the med speed.


----------



## gundukutty (Aug 24, 2012)

I think then  problem may be in game server.You can try playing another online game.If the same problem occurs.Reset the Modem ....Un plug the connections,then plugin.You can check the ping using the methods below before playing the game and while playing the game...sure you can find is the problem in connection or in the website.You can check the Ping of the Internet Connection easily...To check Local LAN Connection Ping by using the Following method
GO to start->run->cmd->Ping ip-address


----------

